# 2011 5.2 Madone Frame



## zindog (Oct 13, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Any feedback would be appreciated. 

I have the chance to buy a lightly used frame for $700,H2 geometry,is that a decent price? 

I have an '04 5200,anyone have a comparison opinion?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bruiser69 (Oct 19, 2011)

Great frame but I bought it as a complete bike. $700 sounds like a steal.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Great bike/frame. Rides smoother than all the older stuff but stiffer everywhere it counts. At that price don't hesitate. Of note: the H2 is taller in the head tube by ~30mm (depending on the headset on your old bike), you'll need to account for that when setting up the new one.

You will also need the correct H/S and BB for the new bike, perhaps a new crank if you don't have a current 2-piece model.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Great deal. I tested it and it seemed real nice. Very smooth and stable.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Rode the 2011 5.5 frame for a year and it was great. Same frame and fork as 5.2 with diff paint. That's a great price, well under wholesale


----------

